# favorite Mario Character



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 27, 2015)

Good enough? good enough.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 27, 2015)

My favorite is Toadette. My fictional waifu.


----------



## HoopaHoop (Dec 27, 2015)

Peach is bae!


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 27, 2015)

_Rosalina. I love her. ♥_


----------



## Tao (Dec 27, 2015)

Yoshi!

I also like Bowser Jr though.


Is Diddy Kong counted as Mario? I thought Donkey Kong was the only real part of the DK group that could also be considered Mario.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh my god, the poll options are too thorough! Now the decision is too hard!

My favorite Mario characters are Boo, Dry Bones, Dry Bowser, King Boo, and Waluigi.

I guess to whittle it down, Boo and Dry Bones would count as just generic enemies like Goombas or Koopa Troopas, so they're out. Dry Bowser is just skeletal Bowser which, while cool, doesn't really change much. So the decision is between King Boo and Waluigi. While I love Waluigi, he doesn't have much of anything going on other than party and sports games. Meanwhile, King Boo has been a legitimate threat in the past.

King Boo wins, but he's not in the poll options. So I guess that means WALUIGI NUMBAH 1!


----------



## tumut (Dec 27, 2015)

Yoshi, Bowser, and Bowser Jr.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 27, 2015)

Dimention and Francis from Super Paper Mario. If not them, then Rawk Hawk from TTYD. The Paper Mario series has waaay too many charming characters.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 27, 2015)

Rosalina. I'd vote for Luigi too, if I could vote for more than one character.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yoshi!
> 
> I also like Bowser Jr though.
> 
> ...



he's been in Mario sports games and was in Mario Kart Wii so I kinda gave him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## N e s s (Dec 28, 2015)

Count bleck because not enough people know him <3

plus i really liked his twist in SPM, it was heartwarming


----------



## Tao (Dec 28, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> he's been in Mario sports games and was in Mario Kart Wii so I kinda gave him the benefit of the doubt



Ahh, fair enough.

I don't really play the sports games so wasn't I aware, and Mario Kart Wii was the only Mario Kart I've not played (though now I think about it, he was in Double Dash as well!).


----------



## N e s s (Dec 28, 2015)

i love how nobody is voting for mario lol


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 28, 2015)

Foreman Spike.


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm stuck between toad and yoshi but I think.... yoshi


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2015)

Yoshi, but Shy guy is a close second.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 28, 2015)

Toad! Then maybe shy guy or yoshi.


----------



## SageAutumn (Dec 28, 2015)

LUIGI. No question about it.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 28, 2015)

HI I'M DAISY


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 28, 2015)

Luigi is the best, everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 28, 2015)

Daisy! She is my absolute favorite from all!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

Baby luigi and toadette! I was baby luigi lots during mart kart raci and toadette for the timed/ghost races xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Luigi hands down! Luigi is my numbah 1 favorite Mario character of all time!  Just love his personality and the Luigi mansion series, so Luigi is bae. ^.^


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 29, 2015)

Bowser Jr. is my favorite

I don't want to be rude but could you make it Bowser* sorry I have terrible OCD ;-;


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 29, 2015)

The good ol' basic Koopa. Had a red T-shirt once with a picture of a Koopa walking around. Totally used that T up :3


----------



## Ruto (Dec 29, 2015)

Bleh heh heh heh! Bleck!
If I could vote for two, Bowser Jr is a close second


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2015)

Rosalina <3


----------



## Limon (Dec 29, 2015)

Luigi wins by far, too pure for this world.


----------



## Coach (Dec 29, 2015)

Toadette!


----------



## scotch (Dec 29, 2015)

Shy guy he's so....
AodnjsiwhwuwjejjehehwhwhxjhebshwusiyegsiajsiusnwisbqjahbwjajwbjwishwjsihshziahgajsnsvjsbwusjvsjagahdyngzjgwhushzhahagshwugahahayuansiwhjsudgdudrhdyejdgrbdjchencjsjqhsneodhnwuxbwkdudhMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme Makaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornsksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme Makaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornsksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme Makaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornsksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBorn


----------



## Araie (Dec 29, 2015)

enders said:


> Shy guy he's so....
> AodnjsiwhwuwjejjehehwhwhxjhebshwusiyegsiajsiusnwisbqjahbwjajwbjwishwjsihshziahgajsnsvjsbwusjvsjagahdyngzjgwhushzhahagshwugahahayuansiwhjsudgdudrhdyejdgrbdjchencjsjqhsneodhnwuxbwkdudhMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme Makaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornsksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme Makaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornsksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme Makaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornsksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBornMakaiiqiakakamwmwmwme sksioakaiwwmmwkskajamwmieisksmwmskskjwmwBorn



Just wanted to point this out, but you probably shouldn't spam on your post like that.. anyways, my favorite Mario character would probably have to be Tippi. I do really like the somewhat complex backstory of her and Count Bleck. It's adorable, really.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 29, 2015)

RIP Lemmy Kilmister


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 29, 2015)

I love Peach and like Waluigi and Wario. Even though Peach is a princess and is to remain as a lady she still gets down and dirty from time to time, she's no punk. So that's ONE of the reasons she's my favorite


----------



## santoyo.bay (Dec 29, 2015)

Yoshi! That little guy holds a special place in my heart <3


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Dec 29, 2015)

Rosalina! I love her <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 29, 2015)

N e s s said:


> i love how nobody is voting for mario lol


Maybe Luigi should be the mascot instead. But Nintendo won't do that.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yoshi is my favourite character!
But I'm starting to like Rosalina a lot.


----------



## MintySky (Jan 2, 2016)

Rosalina.


----------



## Cou (Jan 4, 2016)

luigi..... year of luigi is never over..


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 4, 2016)

I always liked Peach (Princess Toadstool).  To be honest, I've only played the NES Mario Bros games, so I don't know or remember a lot of characters on the list.


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2016)

I chose Waluigi over Yoshi with some reluctance. Also rly like Luigi, he was always cooler than Mario.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 4, 2016)

wow, no one has voted for Mario. Interesting


ToxiFoxy said:


> Bowser Jr. is my favorite
> 
> I don't want to be rude but could you make it Bowser* sorry I have terrible OCD ;-;



oh man I didn't even notice! I'm sorry!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 4, 2016)

Yoshi is my bro but I love Rosalina too. She's pretty dope. Bowser Jr also seems legit.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Daisy. I don't know why, but I've always been fascinated by her.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

I've always loved Koopa Troopa and Dry Bones. If we're talking about main Mario characters, I'm all for Luigi!


----------



## Hoontr (Jan 4, 2016)

Boos. I love how their little shy faces.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 5, 2016)

Yoshi is my favorite, but strangely i don't have any of the Yoshi stand-alone games.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 5, 2016)

Rosalina is my favorite. It would be really cool if she got her own game. I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------

